# Uber investing $500m to ditch Google Maps



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is more Emperor's New Clothes.
How the @#$& can Uber afford half a billion on a Google grudge match?
http://www.zdnet.com/article/uber-to-invest-500m-in-mapping-project-to-skirt-google-maps-report/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GOOGLE is a Defense Contractor.

This may not end well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Google D.A.R.P.A. IS BIG BROTHER.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

THis just in: Uber changing its name to Guuber.

I guess they are trying to sow investors they have a plan for the Google take over. 

Seems like if Google felt like it they could pull the plug on maps from uber at anytime.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Google will sneeze and the dust of Ubers "ashes shall scatter to the four winds of the earth".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Data mining.
If Uber uses Google, Google gets the pax data and the driver data.

I totally understand why they want to cut Google out- but 500m is complete suicide at this stage.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is more Emperor's New Clothes.
> How the @#$& can Uber afford half a billion on a Google grudge match?
> http://www.zdnet.com/article/uber-to-invest-500m-in-mapping-project-to-skirt-google-maps-report/


I heard a while ago that Google was going to dabble in the TNC business. Anyone know of this?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber being a " Global Corporation" has had its uses.

It is not invaluable enough to anger "BIG BROTHER" and survive.

I wonder what kind of odds Ed. Sowden ,& the Bratva would lay on chances of success for this endeavor ?

Google got back.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

The heat must be on.  The VC is asking questions. Was there ever a question that Google wasn't going after this business before Uber was even a thought. THey have the best maps and were working on driverless for over 10 years. Uber is beginng to feel like a speed bump or a convenient way for Google to learn from their mistakes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Data mining.
> If Uber uses Google, Google gets the pax data and the driver data.
> 
> I totally understand why they want to cut Google out- but 500m is complete suicide at this stage.


Google- Google/D.A.R.P.A. & Uber were business partners.

They already Have it all.

On all of us too.

Remember facial recognition sign ins ?

Probably have " molecular' sniffers' " on the street that can sniff out your DNA and identify you.

The sniffers' are placed already for chemical,and atomic detection.( and certain other dangerous chemicals which we won't discuss)
For nearly 10 years that I know of.
I am sure they are much more advanced by now.

All of that's been out for a decade.
I'm not tattle tailing.

" I'm just a driver,me.'

( had a picture of the unit 10 years ago big thing on sidewalk.guess they decided to not be as public about it can't find it) other sources corroboration,not as advanced.( including publicly acknowledged DNA sniffer)( also,newer bomb sniffing drone technology)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

F.Y.I.
while we're dancing in this neighborhood . . .may be of interest.

Phone case that detects spying on your cell phone


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> F.Y.I.
> while we're dancing in this neighborhood . . .may be of interest.
> 
> Phone case that detects spying on your cell phone


Hillary needs one of these.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Hillary needs one of these.


None of the information which Hillary breeched by using her illegal server is Classified . . . . ANYMORE !
( ITS ALL ON THE WORLD WIDE WEB NOW)

Didn't she broker that deal for nuclear weapons feedstocks with Russia( at the same time sanctions were lifted on Iran,so Russia's trade deal with Iran could go through,) during the time she was using a " bootleg" server ?

hmmmmmmmm . . .

Also included institute for science and international security website cover page.they follow closely developing nuclear programs with their privately owned satellite.disregard the abbreviation which resembles a govt. Misnomered radical group inappropriately designated after a blasphemous ancient Egyptian goddess.they were around first.

( world class chief.world class Intel.)

I would have to vote Trump based on this alone.she too dirty.

( the deeper you look,the uglier it gets)


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Reading her emails has done nothing to improve her image for me. It's an odd situation, that her and Debbie are essentially guilty of the same thing: not securing their email servers with strong encryption. Debbie goes down and Hillary gets the Nom. It's hard to believe anything about this election wasn't somehow scripted. Trump is doing his best to not get elected which might have been the plan all along. Who knows, truth is always stranger than fiction. With all the finger pointing at Putin from the Hillz camp, I'm more concerned that she's the one with the itchy nuclear trigger finger. But the feedstocks deal adds a wrinkle, not really sure what that is.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Hillary needs one of these.


A " starting point" for those who wish to take the journey.
( I'm just gonna leave this HERE)
SIPS TEA.
This over a year old.

" seek and Ye shall find".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Reading her emails has done nothing to improve her image for me. It's an odd situation, that her and Debbie are essentially guilty of the same thing: not securing their email servers with strong encryption. Debbie goes down and Hillary gets the Nom. It's hard to believe anything about this election wasn't somehow scripted. Trump is doing his best to not get elected which might have been the plan all along. Who knows, truth is always stranger than fiction. With all the finger pointing at Putin from the Hillz camp, I'm more concerned that she's the one with the itchy nuclear trigger finger. But the feedstocks deal adds a wrinkle, not really sure what that is.


Just remember.
Uranium has unique signature.

It is traceable.chemically.

Residue from a detonation,leaves signature deposits.

So.
When a radical fundamentalist death cult kills 250,000 or more people ,chemical compounds leave a
Trail.
Which the scientists and agencies may,or may not release to the public.

Keep your eye on the bouncing ball,and never forget where it has been . . .

Have to watch wording,probably already set off Abraxas Cubiccorp. Trip,.z wire.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oops,active.
The Rover- led Zeppelin
And the new world rises
( gotta watch globalists)
From the ashes of the old.
( just don't play it backwards)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Still waiting on that " woman" from Babylon to ride in on the G-7, with the beasts 7 heads of govt.to pop the cork on that chateau du martyr,and raise her biblical cup.


DriverX said:


> Reading her emails has done nothing to improve her image for me. It's an odd situation, that her and Debbie are essentially guilty of the same thing: not securing their email servers with strong encryption. Debbie goes down and Hillary gets the Nom. It's hard to believe anything about this election wasn't somehow scripted. Trump is doing his best to not get elected which might have been the plan all along. Who knows, truth is always stranger than fiction. With all the finger pointing at Putin from the Hillz camp, I'm more concerned that she's the one with the itchy nuclear trigger finger. But the feedstocks deal adds a wrinkle, not really sure what that is.


The sabre rattling of nostalgic cold war reignition attempts( a beard,a mask,an excuse) is because they hold Snowden,where he can't be touched ,and they have the entire bag of goodies on the administration.
Putin has been a gentleman.
Big plus for him,he hates Globalists also.
This goose ain't cooked yet.

You do realize,automation,robotic cars,trains,planes,ships,and heavy trucking will eliminate a large percentage of the last few remaining jobs of fair compensation which haven't,can't be exported?

There will be much " surplus inventory".
In the words of Dr. Henry Kissenger" many useless eaters".-1974 Kissenger/ " Food as a weapon" papers.
Do you think the rich will support us ?
Or cull the herd.
Surplus liquidation is so much cheaper.

Do you see where this is going ?
The Globalists Dream ?

(Photos from last G-7,Globalists inviting TrojanHorses,Soros dreams to fruition, P.C. gone wild)( the whole premise of Biblical Free Will,is you must invite the woe upon yourself.P.C. encourages the misdirection)(don't matter what you believe it is WHAT they believe that must be comprehended)

The blue helmets of the g-7 beast from across the waters is poised.
The stage is set.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Data mining.
> If Uber uses Google, Google gets the pax data and the driver data.
> 
> I totally understand why they want to cut Google out- but 500m is complete suicide at this stage.


Yes.
They have it already.
Google- Uber partnership.

Our driving,and our cellphones did the mapping that will render us obsolete.

We did it all at Rock bottom prices too. Sold out like a bunch of cheap meat puppets.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Reading her emails has done nothing to improve her image for me. It's an odd situation, that her and Debbie are essentially guilty of the same thing: not securing their email servers with strong encryption. Debbie goes down and Hillary gets the Nom. It's hard to believe anything about this election wasn't somehow scripted. Trump is doing his best to not get elected which might have been the plan all along. Who knows, truth is always stranger than fiction. With all the finger pointing at Putin from the Hillz camp, I'm more concerned that she's the one with the itchy nuclear trigger finger. But the feedstocks deal adds a wrinkle, not really sure what that is.


Eminence front.
Political Jerry Springer.
Some of us are not fluorinated sufficiently to buy this.
If a REAL candidate would have been elected not selected,they would have reaped that candidate Kennedy style,and set some group up for free fall.
H.C. is 8 year old rejected leftovers.
Barry O. Doesn't even like her.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Do you think the rich will support us in the world of plenty when robots do all the work ?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

500 million is a drop in the bucket to make a global map with a resolution fine enough to be meaningful.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

For most voters it will come down to the devil you know or the devil you don't. She will probably win, but its almost a coin toss if you listen to the hype. Trump might take more of an team player stance with Putin by continuing to look the other way on his hospital bombing tactics. After this latest helicopter shoot down what is the US doing anyway? nothing, the US sits by and Russia does what they want over there. The reality is that the US doesn't care what Putin is doing over there and is ok with them reducing the numbers of Sunnis, which is like 80% of the population of SYria, by death and displacement.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> 500 million is a drop in the bucket to make a global map with a resolution fine enough to be meaningful.


Totally, its not just the graphics, its all the navigation code. Routing is probably the hardest part to do well and then you got all the real time traffic data you need to track... its a ton of work and you can't buy time by just hiring more people, so no amount of money would make a difference. NOt likely they will have a solid navigator, their own driverless tech, and the electric vehicles including all the support facilities to maintain them, ready to roll before Google/Alphabet does all of the above.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Exactly. Google has had a head-start of years and $billions. Even Google Maps screws up in downtown San Diego and tries to get me to turn across the trolley tracks despite signs to the contrary.

Imagine a f*ckup like that in an autonomous car with passengers snoozing in the back. Even one small map error could cause catastrophe. The tiniest map error. And there will be map errors.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

DriverX said:


> The heat must be on. The VC is asking questions. Was there ever a question that Google wasn't going after this business before Uber was even a thought. THey have the best maps and were working on driverless for over 10 years. Uber is beginng to feel like a speed bump or a convenient way for Google to learn from their mistakes.


Let uber pave the way on the legal front. Google will wait until uber pays for all the legal battles and then step in when it's clear what the legal liabilities are and what regulations will have to be followed. I think this is a very smart move for Google and all the big auto firms.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

They probably don't want their business model beholden to Google Maps. Because then, what if Google Maps doubles their license fees? What's Uber going to do - stop using maps? This makes sense from their perspective, if you think about it.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Exactly. Google has had a head-start of years and $billions. Even Google Maps screws up in downtown San Diego and tries to get me to turn across the trolley tracks despite signs to the contrary.
> 
> Imagine a f*ckup like that in an autonomous car with passengers snoozing in the back. Even one small map error could cause catastrophe. The tiniest map error. And there will be map errors.


The alley drop-offs alone require an overhaul. Google will probably let Waze handle that since they own them. Uber Navigation could literally CRASH AND BURN.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

That city in the background? Good ol' Pittsburgh! Yeah I've seen these cars EVERYWHERE, that top cone portion spins around while driving. They're out all the time, definitely gets looks. Assuming everyone thinks they are autonomous test cars which is false.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

I dropped Pool the day they started forcing us to use UberNav for Pool rides. Guess I'll be gone completely once they force it on X too. I suppose they already know from the app sending data back just how many drivers already stick to DumbNav, and have yet more metrics on how many they'll lose because of this decision. They've made their cost benefit minds up, just call me predictable wastage. All I know is I'm sitting here on a website where any other week I'd have been in my car driving delightful & interesting gen-Y's around all day.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Aegisx5 said:


> They probably don't want their business model beholden to Google Maps. Because then, what if Google Maps doubles their license fees? What's Uber going to do - stop using maps? This makes sense from their perspective, if you think about it.


 It only makes sense if they plan to drop more than 500 mill on it because that ain't even gonna be close.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> F.Y.I.
> while we're dancing in this neighborhood . . .may be of interest.
> 
> Phone case that detects spying on your cell phone


Snowden rocks!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> For most voters it will come down to the devil you know or the devil you don't. She will probably win, but its almost a coin toss if you listen to the hype. Trump might take more of an team player stance with Putin by continuing to look the other way on his hospital bombing tactics. After this latest helicopter shoot down what is the US doing anyway? nothing, the US sits by and Russia does what they want over there. The reality is that the US doesn't care what Putin is doing over there and is ok with them reducing the numbers of Sunnis, which is like 80% of the population of SYria, by death and displacement.


The key to successful hospital bombing is to run tanks through the wreckage before U.N. Investigators can arrive . . .

Nuff said.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChiChilly said:


> Snowden rocks!


Snowden got the keys to the skeleton closet.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> That city in the background? Good ol' Pittsburgh! Yeah I've seen these cars EVERYWHERE, that top cone portion spins around while driving. They're out all the time, definitely gets looks. Assuming everyone thinks they are autonomous test cars which is false.


This car is used to detect if your cell phone moves . . .

Paying drivers with that $500 mil. Would be nice.

Just saying.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> This car is used to detect if your cell phone moves . . .
> 
> Paying drivers with that $500 mil. Would be nice.
> 
> Just saying.


They already have the accessibility in the phone itself to do that.


----------

